# Mysql-Frage(Problem mit nicht durchgeführten Zugriff)



## Campino (24. Feb 2004)

Ich greife aus php auf eine MySQL-Dqtenbank zu. Der Mysql-Code lautet:

```
Update `user` SET `bautype`='Eisenmine' AND `baustart`='1077638493' WHERE `name`='Campino';
```
MySQL gibt keine Fehlermeldung aus(oder besser php zeigt über *echo mysql_error()* keine Fehlermeldung an), wenn man sich jetzt von phpmyadmin die Datenbank anzeigen lässt, sind die Felder bautype und baustart genauso leer wie vorher(bzw. baustart enthält eine 0 weiß nicht ob die vorher schon da war, glaub aber nicht...). Ein SELECT aus dem selben php code läuft fehlerfrei...! Weiß jemand eine Problemlösung??Ich bedank mich schon mal.


----------



## Guest (25. Feb 2004)

1. baustart ist ein Integer Wert, deswegen kannst oder musst Du die Anführungszeichen weglassen.
2. probier mal anstelle von `user` einfach dbname.user

Gruß

Punkmuckel


----------



## Campino (25. Feb 2004)

Danke, werd's mal ausprobieren... baustart ist BIGINT


----------



## bygones (25. Feb 2004)

habe schon lange nicht mer mit SQL gearbeitet, aber ich habe nie die spaltennamen mit quotes versehen:
Statt:
	
	
	
	





```
Update `user` SET `bautype`='Eisenmine' AND `baustart`='1077638493' WHERE `name`='Campino';
```
Eher:
	
	
	
	





```
Update user SET bautype='Eisenmine' AND baustart='1077638493' WHERE name='Campino';
```


----------



## Campino (25. Feb 2004)

Die von deathbyaclown hab ich nicht ausprobiert, aber

```
UPDATE `user` SET bautype='Eisenmine', baustart=1077726573 WHERE `name`='Campino';
```
tuts(Komma statt AND, sowie die weggelassesen Striche)
Bin mehr durch zufall drauf gekommen...


----------



## Samurider (26. Feb 2004)

*grins* Sehr gut, wenn sich nur alles so leicht lösen lassen würde
Gruß,
JT


----------

